# And it ends with a bang...Tia had quads!



## Roll farms (May 1, 2010)

Tia is the biggest boer doe I've ever seen...as her pregnancy progressed she got bigger....and bigger....and bigger....
I couldn't get my arms but about 2/3 of the way around her belly, she was HUGE.
I was expecting her to have late-term problems, suspecting 3 or 4 big kids.

She started showing signs of ketosis 2 days ago (stopped eating hay, not making / chewing cud, sweet breath, lethargic, etc.).   Started giving prop. glycol, B shots, probios, etc.  
Yesterday she started having a fever and sounding rattley in the chest.  I figured it was pnuemonia from stress / not moving around much.  Started Pen G for that.

Since her due date was Monday, the vet and I decided the best thing was to induce labor / get the kids out to lighten her load...and so she'd have room to eat some hay and get her rumen going again.

I gave her the shot of Lut at noon yesterday, it's supposed to take 24-36 hours to produce labor.
At 2:30 am this morning she started...

By 6:00 am I had all 4 kids out but it took a lot of manipulating, since they were just a big jumbled tangle inside her.

2 bucks, 2 does, I'm thinking of keeping the black headed boy for a jr. herdsire.  27# total of baby...*whew*


----------



## chandasue (May 1, 2010)

Wow! That's awesome! How is Tia doing now?


----------



## ksalvagno (May 1, 2010)

Wow, you sure ended your kidding season with some excitement! I'm glad everything turned out ok and I hope Tia is doing alright now.


----------



## Roll farms (May 1, 2010)

> How is Tia doing now?


She's weak and dehydrated...but up and eating / drinking.

I had intended to let her raise the 2 boys but, not enough colostrum to even fill a tablespoon, it was THICK.  I've been drenching her w/ gatoraide and she's doing better.  

There goes my colostrum surplus, lol...those 4 chunkers just about wiped me out.


----------



## helmstead (May 2, 2010)




----------



## lorihadams (May 2, 2010)

WOW....I can't believe all that came out of ONE goat! They are beautiful! Glad to hear mama is recovering well.....poor thing....


----------



## Roll farms (May 2, 2010)

As of tonight, except for a bit of rattly breathing, she's doing much better.  Ate like normal, drank tons, and gave me some colostrum *finally*....

The kids are doing fine too.  

I'm tellin' you guys, that was the biggest belly I've ever seen, like Octomom, lol.


----------



## Horsefly (May 2, 2010)

Glad to hear mom is doing good.  They kids are really cute and wow four of them.


----------



## PattySh (May 2, 2010)

WOW that's an awesome "litter". Way cute. Congrats!


----------



## cmjust0 (May 3, 2010)

Glad to hear the doe's eating again.  With no worries over building big babies, I guess you can feed the fire out of her now.  

Nice work!


----------



## freemotion (May 3, 2010)

Wow, what a bunch of beauties!

Can you take a nice New England vacation and help me with Mya?  I'm afraid of a tangled mess and not having the experience to deal with it!  I'll feed you well!


----------



## Roll farms (May 3, 2010)

Unfortunately, I'm banned from leaving our property (by my husband) until kids are all weaned / milking is done.

Tia's probably back to about 80% 'normal'...finally coughing up some of the 'yuck' in her lungs, and eating like a hog...which she needs right now.

Here is a pic I took of her 2.5 weeks before she had the babies...she was huge then and got even bigger.


----------



## noobiechickenlady (May 3, 2010)

That's a whole herd with one birth!!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 3, 2010)

Good girl Tia! Nice babies!


----------



## AlisonJ_SFW2 (May 3, 2010)

Wow!  That's one huge momma goat!  Adorable babies!


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 3, 2010)

HOLY MOTHER!

WOW!

Adorable kids too!


----------



## glenolam (May 4, 2010)

congratulations on the healthy birth!  Those kids are very cute.

Do all boers start out with brown (or black) head/white bodies, then get spots or splashes (like Tia has brown on her bottom half) or is that because she has genes mixed in her to cause more brown on her back half?


----------



## cmjust0 (May 4, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> congratulations on the healthy birth!  Those kids are very cute.
> 
> Do all boers start out with brown (or black) head/white bodies, then get spots or splashes (like Tia has brown on her bottom half) or is that because she has genes mixed in her to cause more brown on her back half?


They're born with all their spots and splashes.


----------



## Ariel301 (May 4, 2010)

Wow! That's a lot of kids. Poor girl, I bet she feels so much better now!


----------



## Roll farms (May 4, 2010)

Tia is a "paint" boer, the baby daddy is a solid black boer...how they had 3 traditionals (white body, red head) and one black head is beyond me....goat genetics are a hoot....or not.

I wanted black and white paints.  *pouts*


----------



## hoosierchick (May 6, 2010)

Tia was the biggest widest most miserable looking goat I've ever seen, she looked as miserable as she prolly felt poor sweetie but she sure had some nice babies!


----------

